# Living in Indai for 3 months



## JohnQresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all

Just seeking some information in relation to renting a room or flat sharing in India in Mar 2014,i am a civil servant based in the UK and looking to take a 3-4 month career break,i am trying to find out if there are any ex-pats who run a rental business,i am seeking a room or flat/house share,any ideas or information woudl be welcome.

Many thanks

John


----------



## Security Firewall (Nov 15, 2013)

Which city are you visiting... Depending upon the city there are number of options and websites like OLX and Sulekha can be visited. Thanks.


----------



## JohnQresh (Nov 5, 2013)

*Living in India for 3months*



Naval R said:


> Hi John, You have not mentioned the City in India where you intend to rent the homestay / pg facility. If it is Mumbai and if you are a couple we would be happy to assist you.- Naval Rungta
> 
> Hi Naval,apologies,yes i intend to start in Mumbai and stay for at least a month to 6 weeks there before travelling South,unfortunately i am travelling alone but would still welcome any input regarding renting a room or a house/flat share.
> Regards John


----------

